# Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung



## firebirder (28. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin der Daniel aus dem schönen Osten von Hamburg. Seit nunmehr etwas über 10 Jahren habe ich diesen Gartenteich und leider trübt das grünliche Wasser meine Freude daran. Nach zahllosen Versuchen der vergangenen Jahre, unter anderem die Bereicherung unseres Aquaristikfachgeschäftes durch die Abnahme von Chemie und Co., möchte ich dieses Jahr meinen Teich zu den hohen Prioritäten zählen. Soviel erst einmal zu mir. 

Der Teich ist kreisrund mir 4 Meter Durchmesser. Er hat 3 Stufen. Die erste bei ca. 20 cm, eine bei ca. 90-100 cm und den Grund bei ca. 1,50-1,60 Meter. Laub und Schlick werden ca. 3-4 Mal pro Jahr rausgekäschert. Bewohner sind bloß ein Dutzend kleiner Goldfische und ein paar umherschweifende __ Frösche .

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir einen Teichfilter der Marke Oase Biosmart 14000 gegönnt, der nun seit zwei Wochen pausenlos läuft. Das Wasser läuft über ein kleines Bachbecken in den Teich zurück. Der integrierte UV-Filter hat 11 Watt. Ich habe noch einen 36 Watt UV-Filter im Keller liegen und überlege diesen noch mit einzuschleifen. Eine Sauerstoffpumpe läuft auch wie auf den Bildern (hoffentlich) zu sehen ist. Eure Meinung dazu?

Den Filter reinige ich im Moment täglich und die Reste im Kasten sind dunkelgrün bis schwarz. Leider werden nur die ersten 30 cm oben klar. Wünschenswert wäre eine Grundsicht 

Nein lasst uns realistisch bleiben. Was kann ich tun, um den mehr Transparenz ins Gewässer zu bringen? Die Meinungen des Forums sind ja grenzenlos. Gut Ding will Weile haben, dass ist mir klar, aber ich möchte auch eine gute Vorbereitung erzielen.


----------



## Nobby (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo firebirder,

laß die chemie aus dem Teich raus und installiere deine andere UV noch.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das deine 11 Watt UVC für deine Teichgröße zu klein ist.

Grüße aus Mülheim an der Ruhr
Nobby


----------



## Susan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen. Ich selber habe 2 UV Lampen a´ 11 Watt nach dem Filter laufen und mein Teich hat 8000 Liter. Für Deine Größe würde ich eine TMC Pro Clear 55 Watt empfehlen, die sind sehr gut. Wichtig ist das danach auch eine Vernunftige Filterung ist. Die Schwebealgen sterben nicht sofort ab und verklumpen, das Du sie auch aus dem Filter bekommst. Ich selber habe in meinem Filter ein Edelstahlgewebe von 200 my eingearbeitet.
Ich seh leider auf dem Foto keine Töpfe etc. ...hast Du gar keine Wasserpflanzen drinnen?


----------



## Thomy67 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel  :willkommen

was ich vermisse sind die Pflanzen, 

hast du welche?  :beten

ich hab kein UVC dran dafür Pfanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen und klares Wasser 

ach ja und schmeiss deine Chemie weg und nicht das Geld dafür


----------



## scholzi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

 firebirder und :willkommen im Forum
Kann es sein das Regenwasser von der Wiese oder Beet in den Teich laufen.? auf dem Foto sieht es so aus
Ich hab auch nicht wirklich viel Pflanzen in deinem Teich entdecken können
Den Sprudelstein kannst du aus machen, der treibt nur CO2 aus, den Pflanzen zum wachstum brauchen. hast du mal deine Wasserwerte gemessen?
Den Biosmartfilter halte ich für zu klein, der reicht mit Fischbesatz bis max. 6000 Liter


> Ich habe noch einen 36 Watt UV-Filter im Keller liegen und überlege diesen noch mit einzuschleifen


wie alt ist denn die Röhre? Wenn sie schon 1-2 Jahre gelaufen ist, bringt sie nichts mehr und muß erneuert werden.


> Bereicherung unseres Aquaristikfachgeschäftes durch die Abnahme von Chemie und Co


kannst du getrost weg lassen, weil du damit dein eigentliches Problem nicht beseitigst.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760


----------



## firebirder (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Diese Antworten sind ja schon recht eindeutlig.
Die Sauerstoffpumpe werde ich also gleich raushauen.

Ja die Pflanzen, wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde. Vermutlich Shilf. Das stutze ich im Herbst immer und es grünt im Frühling immer wieder. Ich habe noch mal 2 Bilder oben eingefügt.

Das Regenwasser kann von der Wiese nicht in den Teich gelangen, da ich einen kleinen Wall habe über den ich oben die Teichfolie gezogen habe und dann die Steine draufgelegt habe.

Das mit der erfolglosen Chemie war vor 2-3 Jahren. Hat nur kurzfristig unzureichende Ergebnise erzielt. 

Zu was für Pflanzen zusätzlich zu den auf den Bildern zu erkennenden würdet ihr den raten?

Den grossen UV-Filter werde ich also noch vor die Biosmart mit in den Kreislauf einbinden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo Daniel

wie meine vorredner schon sagten:
zuerst  den rand kontrollieren, ob nirgends erde in den teich gelangen kann.
dann dringend ordentlich pflanzen setzen--nicht in teicherde!
dann würde ich einen siebfilter bauen( anleitungen gibts im forum en masse) um den feinen schmutz, der nicht im kescher bleibt, herauszuschaffen.
ich hab ca 14 cbm , also etwa gleich, allerdings mit koibesatz.umgebaut hab ich vor 2 jahren mit bodenablauf, skimmer, sieb-und patronenfilter, alles eigenbau .
meine uv lampe habe ich fast nie an weil ich keinen unterschied feststellen konnte betreffs der wasserqualität oder klarheit.nur im sommer als keimschutz läuft sie bei hohen außentemperaturen.
ich hab eben schnell mal ein pic gemacht am teich:
 
unten rechts kannst du in ca 2 m tiefe den bodenablauf erkennen.ebenso die 2 speisbütten mit  seerose und __ schwertlilie.

eine  garantie für jahres-durchgängig kalres wasser ist es dennoch nicht.letzten sommer hatte ich durch extremen blütenstaub und die getreideernte  auch einige zeit trübes wasser.
da es für die wasserqualität unerheblich war hab ichs *ausgesessen*

ich bin nicht der erfahrenste hier , kann nur aus eigener, teils leidvoller, sehr kosteninsiver und völlig unnützer chemie und arbeitsintensivster(wegen permanentreinigungsintervallen) erfahrung sprechen.das ist seit dem umbau schnee von gestern.

gruß ulla


----------



## firebirder (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Ulla,
das mit dem Siebfilter finde ich eine gute Idee. Habe gerade eine gute Anregung von Tommy67 in seinem Beitrag "Siebfilter 3. Version" bekommen.

Aber ich habe gerade ein kleines anderes Problem.

Bei der UV-Filter-Röhre im Keller ist die Lampe durch. 120cm Lang und auf jeder Seite 2 Kontakte. Quasi wie eine Neonröhre in einer Glasröhre drin. Drauf steht nur UVC 40 Watt.
Da ich noch einen Ebäh Gutschein habe, der nur noch heute gülig ist, würde ich den gerne dafür nehmen. Allerdings finde ich solch eine Röhre nicht in der Bucht. Vielleicht suche ich auch nur falsch. Oder sollte es die nicht mehr geben? Lampe ist Baujahr 10/2008. Lief nur iene Saison. Könnte eventuell jemand eine Ebäh Nummer oder so hier eingeben, anhand derer ich solch eine Röhre finde?


----------



## koifischfan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Bekämpfe zuerst die Ursachen.
Belies dich zuerst zum Thema Algen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## Redlisch (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo,

für mich sieht es auch so aus, alsob da der Regen Dreck/Erde reinspühlt.

Das Wasser sieht auf den Photos so aus, als ob man da Lehm eingerührt hat. Eine Algensuppe sieht doch etwas anders aus.
Kannst du mal ein Glas Wasser aus dem Teich holen und es  hinterleuchtet Photographieren ?

Eine 120cm / 40 Watt Röhre wirst du mit wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in der Bucht finden, diese werden selten Privat eingesetzt und sind eher in der Industrie / Pharma zu finden. 30 oder 55 Watt (89,5cm) sind ja gängige Größen, aber 40 Watt dürfte schwierig werden, da die meisten dann 4 Anschlüsse auf einer Seite haben.

Müßte so eine HIER sein, oder ?

Edit: In der Bucht habe ich keine 40 Watt in der Bauform gefunden.

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo daniel

bestell dir bei ebäh besser schonmal ein sieb für den siebfilter;-) 
ich glaube, da ist dein geld besser angelegt.
eine UV lampe allein  macht dir mit sicherheit nicht den teich klar...

sonntägliche grüße
ulla


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen bei den "Teichverrückten"! 
Wir haben unseren Teich erst seit letztem Jahr... deshalb sind vermutlich noch keine wirklich betraubare Aussagen zu machen meinerseits.
Wir haben gar keine Filtertechnik.. außer der "Pflanzen-Filtertechnik" 
Ca. 50 verschiedene Pflanzen haben wir im letzten Jahr eingesetzt.
Zusätzlich habe ich 4 Mal, im Abstand von 14 Tagen, EM = Effektive Mikroorganismen (entsprechend verdünnt) in den Teich gegeben - keinerlei Chemie.
Der Teich beherbergt einiges an kleinen Fischen, viele __ Schnecken und 8 Teichmuscheln.
Der Teich liegt vollsonnig und ist glasklar - auch jetzt nach diesem Horror-Winter!
Um Dir mal eine Übersicht zu verschaffen, welche Pflanzen sich wo wohlfühlen und wie nährstoff-zehrend sie sind, hier ein link, da sind massig Informationen zu den einzelnen Pflanzen zu finden:
http://www.nymphaion.de/
Die Qualität der Pflanzen von diesem Anbieter ist übrigens hervorragend - kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen  
LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Daniel,
schau auch bitte mal in diesen thread
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16787


----------



## firebirder (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Müßte so eine HIER sein, oder ?
> Axel



Hallo Axel, genau soeine ist es. Leider ist das Netzteil auch nur für 40 Watt ausgelegt. Also werde ich die mal bestellen. Ne kaputte Lampe im Keller macht auch wenig Sinn. Danke dir.
Zu dem Foto mit der Flasche und grünem Wasser nur so viel: ich habe gerade versucht aus verschiedenen Tiefen mit einer 1,5 Liter Wasserflasche die grüne Brühe nach oben zu holen und jedesmal war der Inhalt (fast) glasklar. Also Schwebeteilchen oder so habe ich nicht entdecken können. Harte Sommer mit Algenbewuchts kenne ich ja auch, aber hier schwebt nix umher.(Trinken würde ich es aber auch nicht )

Ulla mal kurz zum Sieb: Ich habe keine Probleme damit mir das zu basteln, nur frage ich mich nach dem Zweck. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Der Oase Filter ist so "fein", dass er ja das "dreckige" Wasser in das Innere seiner Schwämme drückt und oben kommt es fast glasklar raus. Der Dreck bleibt aber bis zur Reinigung im Kasten. Z.Z. reinige ich den Filter einmal täglich durch ausdrücken und spülen und alle 3 Tage komplett. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was der so vor der Schwämmer behält. Denkst du ich sollte trotz dieser feinen Schwämme zusätzlich noch dieses Sieb aufbauen? Denn allein die Pumpe hat ja so eine Gitterbox zum Schutz vor "dem Gröbste" um Sich. Also würde das Sinn machen? Das Fließ könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen, da es vllt noch feiner ist als die Schwämme.

Eva-Maria, den internen und externen Link habe ich mir angesehen und bei den ganzen latainischen Begriffen wurde mir etwa so als wäre ich wieder in der 7. Klasse. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es kein "Patentrezept" für Wasserpflanzen, wie z.B. bei 16.000 Liter nimmt man 4 Seerosen und 5 XYZ. Das ist ja eine ganze Lehrstube für sich.
Ich werde morgen mal das Gras was über den kleinen Wall wächst und in den Teich ragt, wegschneiden. Dann sind nur noch unsere braunen Grünlinge da drin. 

Hat jemand einen konkreten Tipp was ein Ottonormal-Hobby-Gartenteich-Beliebäugler planzen kann? Und vorallem wie? Ich weiß, das Forum ist super und auch tiefgründig, aber vllt. kommt ja eine kurze 3-Satz-Antwort wie eine Einkaufsliste meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## Christine (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel,

Pflanzenkauf leicht gemacht: Man  rechnet pro Meter Ufer 4 - 5 Pflanzen. Hier findest Du eine *interkative Pflanzenliste*, da kannst Du schauen, was für Deinen Standort bzw. die Wassertiefe geeignet ist.

Und für die ganz großen "Faulpelze"  gibt es noch das *hier*.


----------



## koifischfan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Schade eigentlich, daß nur die lateinischen Bezeichnungen angegeben werden. Zum Übersetzen habe ich sicher keine Lust.
Wurde das vielleicht bei den Baumärkten abgeschaut.  __ Alpenveilchen und Studentenblumen gibt es dort ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sblaudzun (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo 

Ich würde als erstes mal ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen zb __ wasserpest und __ hornkraut die brauchen keinen topf , einfach mehrere stenngel mit einem gummi oder binfaden zusammen binden und in den Teich werfen (fertig)

ich hab meine filteranlage selbergebaut 
beispiel:http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html
oder mal googeln

meine pumpe ist von www.wir-haben-billiger.de (der händler ist ok ich kenn ihn schon seit 5jahren er hat mir zu meiner technik geraten und er hatte recht)

mein uvc brenner ist ca 1m lang und hat 55watt je länger das wasser mit uvc bestrahlt wird um so besser ist es. 

und nun mein neues spielzeug ein abschäumer (aber nicht gekauft !!!!)
mehrere gute anleitungen findest du hier oder bei googel unter eiweißabschäumer selber bauen
so ist meiner aufgebaut:http://www.koitronik.de/Grafiken/Link-Grafiken/abschaeumer-skizze.jpg

und nun zu guter letzt noch die sauerstoff zufur zb:http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichbelueftung-...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPumpen?hash=item4146c4a280

so nun wünsche ich dir viel beim basteln damit der teich eine oase wird


----------



## Plätscher (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo,

schau dir mal diesen Thread an:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328/?q=very+vliesfilter
das könnte dir schon mal kurzfristig helfen. 
Ansonsten Pflanzen, Pflanzen und noch mehr Pflanzen damit die Algen verhungern.


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel

Herzlich :Willkommen2

Du hast ja schon ne Menge Tips bekommen . Hast Du Deine Wasserwerte schon mal getestet ? Wär mal interessant zu wissen wie die sind .
Also ich sehe das Du nur ne kleine Pflanzzone  am Rand hast um die mit Wasserpflanzen bepflanzen zu können.
Wenn Du noch Platz hast in Deinem Garten hast  empfehle ich Dir einen extra Pflanzenfilter anzulegen .
An sonsten viel Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmblattpflanzen in den Teich .

lg
axel


----------



## maritim (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo,

möchte mal paar fragen , für die profis in den raum werfen. 

kann sich bei ständiger reinigung überhaupt eine biologie im filter bilden?
ist der filter überhaupt für die teichgröße geeignet?
wenn noch die übliche oase-pumpe mit 3500l an dem filter hängt, dann würde der teich alle 10 stunden umgewälzt..... bringt so eine geringe umwälzung überhaupt was ?
eine große uvc würde sicher bei der geringen umwälzung auch nichts bringen?


----------



## Christine (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, daß nur die lateinischen Bezeichnungen angegeben werden. Zum Übersetzen habe ich sicher keine Lust.
> Wurde das vielleicht bei den Baumärkten abgeschaut.  __ Alpenveilchen und Studentenblumen gibt es dort ja auch nicht mehr.



Das ist nicht richtig. Sofern es deutsche Namen gibt,  sind die auch mit angegeben. Im deutschen Sprachgebrauch gibt es für viele Pflanze oft regional unterschiedliche Namen, deshalb geben Gärtner und Botaniker die lateinischen Namen an, um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden.

Und das haben sich die genannten qualifizierten Wassergärtnereien ganz bestimmt nicht vom Baumarkt abgeschaut - eher andersrum 

Andere User freuen sich darüber, weil sie in holländischen Pflanzencentern einkaufen und mit den deutschen Namen einfach nur dumm dastehen würden.


----------



## firebirder (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

So, für den Gutschein wurden gerade 5 Bündel __ Wasserpest mit je 5-8 Pflanzen und 4 Bündel __ Hornkraut bestellt. Mal schauen wie das wird. 

@Plätscher: Jürgen das ist eine gute Idee mit dem Fließeimer. Kostengünstig und einen Versuch wert.

Einen PH-Wert haben wir vor 2-3 Jahren mal gemessen, wie der war entsinne ich mich leider nicht mehr.
Ich werde jetzt mal die Randreinigung und Neubepfllanzung in Angriff nehmen. Und den Fließeimer als Zeitvertreib. Das ganze werde ich mal 3 Wochen beobachten und dann aktuellere Bilder einstellen. Bin schon mächtig gespannt.

Selbst der __ Fischreiher profitiert davon wenner aus 25 Meter Höhe auf dem Boden des Teiches die Fischlein sieht. Kann man die anmalen oder tarnen


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Daniel

Du kannst sie tarnen . Setze  Seerosen in den Teich ein . Unter den Blättern können sich die Fische verstecken.


lg
axel


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo Daniel



> Ulla mal kurz zum Sieb: Ich habe keine Probleme damit mir das zu basteln, nur frage ich mich nach dem Zweck. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Der Oase Filter ist so "fein", dass er ja das "dreckige" Wasser in das Innere seiner Schwämme drückt und oben kommt es fast glasklar raus. Der Dreck bleibt aber bis zur Reinigung im Kasten. Z.Z. reinige ich den Filter einmal täglich durch ausdrücken und spülen und alle 3 Tage komplett. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was der so vor der Schwämmer behält. Denkst du ich sollte trotz dieser feinen Schwämme zusätzlich noch dieses Sieb aufbauen? Denn allein die Pumpe hat ja so eine Gitterbox zum Schutz vor "dem Gröbste" um Sich. Also würde das Sinn machen? Das Fließ könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen, da es vllt noch feiner ist als die Schwämme.



das ist der punkt daniel.
der filter soll eigentlich die biologische filterung machen , indem  er in den  schwämmen mikrobakterien ansiedelt, die schadstoffe aus dem wasser filtern.
indem du alle 3 tage komplett schwämme reinigst, weil sie sonst dicht sind, entfernst du auch alle *guten* bakterien.
 ein siebfilter holt feinste teile aus dem wasser BEVOR er in den filter gelangt. 
 

da gehe ich einmal am tag, wenns  grad viel dreck abwirft, mit einem spachtel drüber--ende.
meinen  patronenfilter, der deinem dann nachfolgend entspricht, reinige ich  einmal im jahr.


ich hatte übrihgens vor dem umbau und eigenbau des sieb-und patronenfilters auch einen biotec. dessen reinigungsintervalle im 3 tage rhythmus erfolgen mußten...und war es leid.

gruß ulla


----------



## scholzi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

 Daniel....
grundsätzlich zum Thema Filter.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1125
Das wird dir erklären was Ulla mit dem Sieb bezweckt.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo daniel,

1. mit dem sieb bekommst du keine schwebealgen raus, nur den groben schmutz - aber der muss ja auch raus, sonst geht das spiel wieder von vorne los 










die bilder hab ich mal 2008 durchs mikroskop gemacht - die algen sind einfach viel kleiner 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16375

2. das einzige was wirklich hilft sind pflanzen, pflanzen, pflanzen ....  

ok, vieleicht etwas viele auf dem bild , aber die könnte ich abschneiden - wenn ich wollte 
nur so kann man überflüssige nährstoffe aus dem teich bekommen die der filter noch durchlässt.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

@maritim
meine Meinung: eine so geringe Umwelzung bringt mehr, als eine zu häufige; 
bei unserem Teich ist das Wasser auch in ca. 10 Stunden ein mal durchgelaufen und wir haben immer klares Wasser (somit gibt der Erfolg recht), klar es gehören noch viele andere Dinge dazu

und laß die UV Lampen weg, hatte früher auch mal eine

LG maik


----------



## koifischfan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*



> mit dem sieb bekommst du keine schwebealgen raus,


Da muß ich widersprechen.
Seitdem ich letztes Jahr meinen Schnellbau-Siebfilter mit 200um in Betrieb hatte, wurde das Wasser täglich besser. Man konnte bis zum Grund sehen, 90 cm.


----------



## sister_in_act (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

^^^^^^

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen

gruß ulla


----------



## mitch (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo ihr beiden,

wenn mich meine alten augen ned ganz getäuscht haben sind die schwebealgen "etwas" kleiner als die löcher im sieb. diese gründinger werden selten größer als 40  µm

alles andere würde ich ned als schwebealgen bezeichnen 


ich denke das sich das ganze so verhält.

durch das sieb werden nur teile die größer 200 µm sind zurückgehalten, dadurch wird dem system schon mal der dreck entzogen, der futter für die nächste algen generation wäre.
die verhungerten algen sterben ab, sinken zu boden, dieser mulm bleibt nun auf dem sieb hängen. u.s.w.


----------



## ebo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo.

Vernünftig Filtern ( guter Filter ggfl. mit Vorfilterung und ausreichender Umwälzung ( 12.000 Liter Pumpe )), eine ausreichend starke UV - Lampe ( 55 Watt würde ich empfehlen ), Teilwasserwechsel 1x wöchentlich und Geduld. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Susan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> wenn mich meine alten augen ned ganz getäuscht haben sind die schwebealgen "etwas" kleiner als die löcher im sieb. diese gründinger werden selten größer als 40  µm
> 
> ...



Ohne UV Lampe hast Du Recht, aber durch die verklumpen die ja erst....und werden danach wieder gefiltert.


----------



## firebirder (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Gestern war ich mal fleissig. Ich habe alle Möglichkeiten des Erdkontaktes am Rand gesäubert und die Randsteine neu geordnet. Dabei holte ich auch gleich insgesamt zwei volle Eimer Fadenalgen aus dem Wasser, die sich zwischen den Steinen wohl gefühlt haben.

Ich habe ein wenig herumexperementiert und habe einen 200µm Siebfilter Marke Eigenbau in den Rücklauf eingebunden. Der Lief tagsüber und hatte aber augenscheinlich nichts herausgefiltert am Abend. Deshalb hkann ich dem Beitrag von Mitch und seinen Mikroskopaufnahmen nur zustimmen. 

Dann gab es ja noch die Idee mit dem Vließ und die war super. ABER: eine viertel Stunde lang, floß das gefilterte Wasser super durch das Vließ und der grüne Belag wurde herausgefiltert.Das Tuch setzte sich zu und das Wasser floß oben drüber. Jetzt habe ich zwar eine Lösung wie ich die Teilchen herausgefiltert bekomme, aber ich möchte natürlich nicht alle 15-20 Minuten raus und das Vließ wechseln. Gebracht hat es aber eine Menge. Ich stelle gleich mal ein Foto davon ein.

Daniel


----------



## Susan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Ich persönlich habe im Sommer Filterwatte nach dem Sieb, vielleicht wäre das ja eine Lösung für Dich. Bloß aufpassen das man vor den Ausgängen was anderes davor macht, bevor was abgeht von der Watte und irgendwo verstopft. (Muss aber alle 2- 3 Tage im Sommer ausgewaschen werden und man kann es immer wieder nehmen)
Momentan mach ich alle 2 Tage mit dem Gartenschlauch mein Sieb sauber.


----------



## mitch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo,

ich wollte euch mal auf einen alten thraed aufmerksammachen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926/?q=filterwolle

hier könnt ihr sehen wie experimentierfreudig wir hier im forum sein können 

und das beste - es klappt auch noch

aber wie schon mal gesagt pflanzen gehören auch ins filterkonzept + geduld, rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem tag gebaut.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

@firebirder
genau das ist das Problem bei der Vlies-Eimer-Lösung.
zu Beginn einfach zu oft wechseln. Die perfekte Lösung ist ein richtiger Fliesfilter.
Der kostet aber eine ordendliche Stange Geld.
Deshalb werde ich zumindest, lieber öffter mal wechseln.

und nochmal: ein Vliesfilter (oder sagen wir mal das Vliesprinzip) filtert auch kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Teich.  Stichwort---> Filterkuchen
wurde aber auch im Thema Very-Low-Cost Vliesfilter schon erläutert

LG Maik


----------



## ebo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Wie wäre es denn einfach mal mit Geduld?

Teilwasserwechsel und nem vernünftigen Filter mit UV - Lampe. Das hatte er doch alles vorher gar nicht. Auch hat er seinen Teichrand nun als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.
Also muss man auch mal abwarten können und den Mitteln eine Chance geben.

Das sind erstmal die einfachsten und kostengünstigsten Dinge die man Tun kann. 

Wenn nach ner gewissen Zeit keine Besserung eintritt kann man immer noch über weitere Mittel wie Vliesfilter etc sorgen.

Aber man bekommt einen Teich auch ohne Vliesfilter klar das ist mal amtlich.


----------



## firebirder (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Juhu, die ersten Erfolge werden Sichtbar. 

Ich habe eine Vorher-/Nachheraufname gemacht. Jetzt nachdem ich 3 Tage lang das Vlies im Stundentakt wechsle sind die ersten 60 cm super klar. 

Der Postbote hat gerade die ersten Pflanzen gebracht (letztes Bild). Jetzt muß ich Unwissender einfach mal fragen wie und wo ich die am besten einpflanzen sollte. Es sind 5 Bund trop. dichtblättrige __ Wasserpest und 5 Bund Hornpest. Jedes Bund ca. 5-8 Pflanzen. Und vorallem auf welche Stufe (20 cm 60-80 oder ganz unten?)

Im Forum habe ich vieles gelesen von "einfach beim Vorbeigehen in den Teich werfen" bis hin zur nährstoffarmen Tonerde oder so. In ein Gefäs oder wie   Oh man die gute alte Gartenarbeit 

p.s. Sorry, auf dem Bild sollte es nach DREI Tagen heissen.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Wie oft fütterst du?
Ich würde zwei Mal die Woche eine halbe Hand voll geben. Gleich kommen noch viele andere Meinungen dazu. 

Ebenso würde ich das UV probeweise abschalten. Bei einer Verschlechterung kannst du ja wieder zuschalten. Ich kam ab dieser Filterng nämlich ohne aus. Und meine hatte bloß 11Watt.


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo daniel,

es sieht so aus als ob die pflanzen mit einem  metallclip zusammen gemacht sind 

wenn ja dann mach es so: "einfach beim Vorbeigehen in den Teich werfen"  geht am schnellsten - aber natürlich nicht die flachzone treffen 
das wasser sollte an der wurfstelle schon etwas tiefer sein  (60-80 cm)


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo.

Das schaut aus wie __ Blei.... wäre es mein Teich würde ich es durch eine andere Art von Gewicht ersetzen.
Beispielsweise Schnipsgummi + Stein. Und dann rein auf die mittlere Tiefe. Das wächst schon von alleine hoch, falls die Teichbewohner und die Witterung (tropisch  ) es leben lassen.


----------



## firebirder (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

*Juhu, Grundsicht* 

Ich dachte gerade ich traue meinen Augen nicht, aber ich konnte gerade bis auf den Grund runterschauen. Als kleines Teichupdate habe ich heute noch eine Seerose in die 80cm-Zone in einem Pflanzkorb gepflanzt.

Aber dann der Schock: Sonst habe ich immer nur 5-8 Fische gesehen, aber nun das. (Siehe Bild)

Sie scheinen sich nicht unwohl zu fühlen.


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

hallo daniel,

was hast du alles geändert, damit dein wasser so klar geworden ist?
auch paar bilder von den abänderungen die du gemacht hast, wäre für viele user sicher hilfreich.


----------



## firebirder (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - nach als 10 Jahren immer noch keine Lösung*

Hallo Peter,
ich habe mich nur an eure Tipps gehalten.

Zunächst habe ich mir einen Durchlauffilter der Marke Oase 14000 Biosmart als Set mit Pumpe und UV "gegönnt".

Dann habe ich ordentlich entschlammt und die Reste der toten Pflanzen rausgeholt. Alles was noch grün war, blieb natürlich drin.

Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen: Danach habe ich jeweils 5 Bund mit je 7-8 Pflanzen __ Wasserpest und 5 Bund mit je 7-8 Pflanzen __ Hornkraut in die 60cm-Zone geworfen.

Ganz wichtig ist aber, dass ich das bereits gefilterte Wasser im Rücklauf noch durch ein Vliestuch laufen lasse. Anfangs war es alle 20 Minuten mit den Schwebeteilchen verdreckt und jetzt nach knapp 2 Wochen brauche ich das Tuch nur noch 2x am Tag reinigen.

Und heute noch eine Wasserrose, aber die zählt noch nicht.

Es ist echt der Hammer, so klar war das Teil bisher noch nie. Und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Ergebnisse in den nächsten zwei Wochen.


----------

